# Home advisor bid service



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Home Advisor for getting leads? Sounds like a scam to me but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I talked to them 2 yrs ago, and decided it was a scam. I told them I'm so good they should give me leads for free just to promote their business. Every month I still get a call from them trying to sign me up. I've started to refer to Sara at Home Advisor as my "girlfriend", because obviously she can't get enough of me. I have to admit she does have one sexy voice, probably does very well in sales lol. :jester:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> I talked to them 2 yrs ago, and decided it was a scam. I told them I'm so good they should give me leads for free just to promote their business. Every month I still get a call from them trying to sign me up. I've started to refer to Sara at Home Advisor as my "girlfriend", because obviously she can't get enough of me. I have to admit she does have one sexy voice, probably does very well in sales lol. :jester:


Your girlfriend calls me too. Home Advisor Used to be service magic. I have talked to contractors who have used service magic. The feedback I got was you have to be quick to bid and each bid or lead cost you Between 20 and $50, And sometimes you have to bed 3 to 5 jobs to get one. So in other words it's expensive. 

Take advantage of all the free listings in your area. Yahoo local, Google plus page, Angie's list, Craigslist, City and township websites, Small-town online classifieds. As many as you can find in your Area.


----------



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

Home Advisor is Service Magic with a new name. Same ****ty company clouding up the search results. I have a nice blog post I am working on about using their service (customers).. 

One of these days I will get it polished and up.


----------



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

double post..


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, after doing some more research I agree with you guys, SCAM! Talked to one of my plumber friends, went to do the bid and five other guys there the same time. Customer wanted them to have a bidding war to get their job, he left. Another said he would always get the lead late but they told him for more money they would get his company in earlier then the others. I will just stick to word of mouth. Never have been low bid anyway, not the work I want to do.


----------

